# Fishing



## petereoin (Feb 24, 2011)

This was taken on a weir on the Liffey, Dublin Ireland


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

wow beautiful shot, very clear and colorful. Its almost like there is a waterfall right after the bird.


----------



## soleshine (Feb 24, 2011)

I got excited when I saw the title fishing! I can't wait for summer to gets here so I can go torture some little sunnies layball:ahahaha. I like your photo nice, I'm not very good at cc but I think its nice  !! Animals always run from me when I try to shoot them, even my own so I never attempt this...and I almost got attacked by a deer once lol. Did he get his fish??


----------



## petereoin (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> wow beautiful shot, very clear and colorful. Its almost like there is a waterfall right after the bird.


 
Hi Davor thanks for looking and your comments.   I did mention this was taken on a weir, which is a low dam built across a stream to raise its level or divert its flow.


----------



## Martusia (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not know much about photography but yes awsome shoot ! Everything came out perfect. How long you were watching that bird ? haha


----------



## Patrice (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed.

Exif says 300mm f2.8 1/800 sec. Exposure comp -1/3, auto exp.


Was this with a 300 prime?
How did know to do a -1/3 exposure comp?


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

petereoin said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> > wow beautiful shot, very clear and colorful. Its almost like there is a waterfall right after the bird.
> ...


 
Oh ok, sorry i misread that, in my defense im foreign.


----------



## petereoin (Feb 24, 2011)

Davor said:


> petereoin said:
> 
> 
> > Davor said:
> ...



No offense meant, just wanted to say you were right.....it is a little waterfall


----------



## petereoin (Feb 24, 2011)

Patrice said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Exif says 300mm f2.8 1/800 sec. Exposure comp -1/3, auto exp.
> 
> ...



Hi Patrice, yes this was with the 300mm f/2.8 IS prime.  It was bright out so adjusted the exposure down by -1/3


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice shot. Good positioning of the camera. Good location. Good exposure. Good timing. Good lens. Good lighting. What, that's only six things all done well....huh...seems pretty simple, no?


----------



## Patrice (Feb 24, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Nice shot. Good positioning of the camera. Good location. Good exposure. Good timing. Good lens. Good lighting. What, that's only six things all done well....huh...seems pretty simple, no?


 
So good photography isn't that difficult to achieve after all. Just only six things to get right. Maybe seven, Derrel forgot about standing on one foot while holding your mouth just so.

But seriously, Derrel is correct, photography is not rocket science and is not very difficult to do correctly. Getting it done in a such a way to show imagination, unique viewpoint, interesting interpretation and passion is a whole different kettle of fish though.


----------



## petereoin (Feb 25, 2011)

Patrice said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. Good positioning of the camera. Good location. Good exposure. Good timing. Good lens. Good lighting. What, that's only six things all done well....huh...seems pretty simple, no?
> ...



Very well said............


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't ask much more than this! Gorgeous shot!


----------



## petereoin (Feb 26, 2011)

Marc-Etienne said:


> Can't ask much more than this! Gorgeous shot!



Thanks Marc for the compliment:thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 26, 2011)

Near perfect symmetry. Lovely shot, I'd be proud to claim ownership :thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice shot!! Lovin the reflection.


----------



## virustai (Feb 27, 2011)

sharp


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 28, 2011)

whew awesome shot!!! super clear and perfect timing!!


----------

